# G-jet tips



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Bunch of good G-jet tips here, from one of the premier G-jet builders.

http://planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewtopic.php?t=4487&sid=9e303e999e592b2dc5905ceb0b6ecb37


----------

